

Announcing the Sinclair ZX Spectrum Vega - andy_herbert
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sinclair-zx-spectrum-vega

======
udev
This would be such a nostalgia-inducing device. I used to spend countless
hours playing and writing BASIC on a Soviet clone of the original ZX Spectrum.

What I don't understand about this device, is whether it will allow for 2
players. Some of the ZX Spectrum games allowed two players, and it was lots of
fun.

------
robert_tweed
I couldn't not back this. Yet it's rather sad that it appears to be missing a
key ingredient of the ZX series: BASIC as the OS, which taught a generation of
British hackers how to code.

